# What colour would you call this?



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm no expert but the mare looks to be sooty bucksking and the gelding looks to be bay roan. They're both very pretty! :smile: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna agree with the above poster. Both very beautiful horses .


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Buckskin and Bay Roan.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Ditto Gorgeous horses btw!!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Sooty buckskin and bay roan I'd say too.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not buckskin for the first horse.

Smokey brown/brownskin for the first horse. 

Second is for sure bay roan.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

What is your reasoning behind brown on the first? Out of curiosity.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say the top horse is a dappled dun/buckskin and the bottom horse a bay roan. Both lovely looking horses!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

LoveHipHop said:


> I'd say the top horse is a dappled dun/buckskin and the bottom horse a bay roan. Both lovely looking horses!


Dun and buckskin are two very different colors, I agree w/ the first poster, sooty buckskin and bay roan.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will agree with NDAppy. I am still partially unclear on the line between brownskin and buckskin, but I think the deciding factor is that she's colored like a brown horse (with the lighter patches behind her elbows, on her flanks, and on her thighs), plus, she's just darker than your typical sooty buckskin. She is certainly stunning, either way.

As for the stud, no doubt at all about the bay roan. Some roan horses get those very defined stripes on their ribcage. I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input! It's nice to be able to put a name to that colour which is more precise than "sort of brownish, with dapples, and a bit goldeny", which is what I've managed so far. 
The sooty brownskin/buckskin is Luna, and the bay roan is Canelo.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the first one is one of those that will only be determined one way or the other by a genetic test. However, I tend to lean towards a brownskin because I would expect a blacker muzzle for a true buckskin where in this picture the tip of the muzzle is more off like you can see in browns.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

haviris said:


> Dun and buckskin are two very different colors, I agree w/ the first poster, sooty buckskin and bay roan.


Ah right, ok. Never been sure about those two lol XD I've never really used the term buckskin... probably because I don't know any haha!


----------



## Wildrose (Mar 19, 2012)

Is a bay roan the same as what they call a strawberry roan? I had a Welsh/QH cross when I was a kid that was that color, and we were told he was a strawberry roan.

Nice looking horses!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No they are not the same. Bay roan is bay with the roan gene. Strawberry/red roan is chestnut/sorrel with the roan gene.


----------



## Wildrose (Mar 19, 2012)

NDappy, I guess that horse I had was a Bay roan then.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If we just called the first one Agouti-skin, that would solve it. :rofl:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone know what I'd call smoky buck/brownskin in Spanish? So far, the best we've come up with is "zaino hosco rodado" but even then there's a certain amount of disagreement, if only because the Chileans have a different understanding from the Argentinians who have a different understanding from the Bolivians... 

Actually my favourite bit about Luna (that's the first one) is that on her off fore she's got five little fingermark spots right along her coronet band. You can just see them in the photo below. If I'd noticed them before naming her on the way home, she'd be called Five...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have a name for the colour brown when applied to a horse? I would use "brown buckskin" rather than "brownskin" for this case.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Anna those spots in her sock are known as ermine spots.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

CCH said:


> If we just called the first one Agouti-skin, that would solve it. :rofl:


That sounds like some kind of skin disease found in Madagascar...:rofl:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Anna those spots in her sock are known as ermine spots.


Huh. You learn something new every day...


----------

